# Take my dog to go camping it is a right choice?



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

I always wanted to try a camping trip, take my husky, but I fear it will not meet the outdoor environment, and fear it will be bitten by a snake, I should pay attention to details, what kind of tent for us,thank you very much


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

It has been my experience that dogs do very well camping. As to snake bite dogs very rarely get bitten, as is true of humans, and when they do vets can deal with it the same as humans. I am sure there have been dogs that have died from snakebite but I have never heard of any. Dogs seem to really enjoy the out doors and I would strongly encourage you to share nature with your Husky. One thing I'd like to share is I have ridden off road for forty years starting with dirt bikes, then switching to ATV's and now side by sides, always in areas where rattle snakes are common and I have never seen one!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Out of all the dogs I've had, only one was bitten by a snake - a water moccasin. This didn't happen camping, it happened at home.


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

We always take our dog with us camping and have never had a problem. Most campgrounds have a leash law of six feet so I just watch ahead and see things before he gets to them.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I had a dog die from a Mojave rattlesnake a few yrs ago. It was a small Chihuahua. It went quick but I have dogs here and a lot of rattlesnakes of many kinds and mostly the snakes are timid and the dogs run at the sound of a buzzing snake. You can get your dog "snake trained" too which is successful more often than not. I would recommend a cheap dome tent at first as they pack easy and go up easy. Where you camp has a lot to do with what kind or the sleeping bag you get. If it's a cold environment the dog will keep you warm.


----------



## campmahkeenac (Oct 5, 2015)

*Article about taking Dog Camping!*

I love taking my dog camping you guys should read this article I found about taking your dog camping...I promise its not spammy its just a great read! Happy camping!!! 

Article Here- ?How To Take Your Dog Camping


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

If he is potty and obedience trained not need to problem. You can recall him anytime or you use a long leash to have a better control.


----------



## ofrod36 (Dec 26, 2015)

Its good to have pets with you. And I think you should use trailers instead of tents.


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

your dog will love it


----------

